# Apple Snail



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a big apple snail I went away for the weekend and when I came back my whole 50 gal has like huge white skid marks all over it I know its from the snail any ideas Thanks Pat can post a pic if need be.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I have a big apple snail I went away for the weekend and when I came back my whole 50 gal has like huge white skid marks all over it I know its from the snail any ideas Thanks Pat can post a pic if need be.


Is there foam (bubbles) on the surface of the water? If so check your water params it could be stress. It could also just be 'snail snot' lol. They are messy little buggers. Do you have the water line dropped so it can crawl out of the water?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checked my water everything is fine same as always no foam on the top yes my water is down some . Ive had him about 4 moths now and never seen him slime like that. Ill post a pic tonight and you can check it out. Thanks Pat.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Last summer I had 4 60 gallon tanks of apple snails, you wanna talk snail snot? lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well if its snot Ill have to move him I cant see the fish skid marts everywhere and big ones lol I bought 2 snails same size and this ones like 3 times bigger then the other


----------



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Not that this has anything to do with what you guys are talking about, but, I had 1 apple snail, then my niehbour gave me another one. Next thing you know, I had about 2000 baby snails all over my tank. LOL
That was a mess!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sassybutterfly said:


> Not that this has anything to do with what you guys are talking about, but, I had 1 apple snail, then my niehbour gave me another one. Next thing you know, I had about 2000 baby snails all over my tank. LOL
> That was a mess!


I can imagine I dont have any eggs yet. Pat


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I can imagine I dont have any eggs yet. Pat


Ya need two to tango, Pat!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Ya need two to tango, Pat!


lol I have 2 but I just put them together maybe thats why the skid marks lol.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Aren't they fun?! I love watching mine interact with each other and explore the tank. I now have 3; blue, purple and maroon (burgundy?), the maroon one is the newest and most active of the 3. I've moved them into the 25g because the angels were picking on them. Great characters!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Some of my snailies....


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool mine are yellow Ill try to get a pic tomorrow. Pat


----------

